# Musical Instruments



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anybody here play any instruments?
i play the guitar.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I don't I wish I could play something. My son is learning guitar and keyboard. My sister plays the drums and guitar and the spoons she can do the jew harp too. My brother that passed way sang and played guitar and key board and drums. He was very talented.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*do you play*

I play the harmonica and the dulcimer and the dogs sing along:cheers:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

no, but i wish that i did. took sax lesson when i was young and just did it for a year so you know how that goes!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

i PLAYED THE tRUMPET IN MIDDLE SCHOOL & JR. HIGH BUT i PROBABLY COULDN'T NOW........................


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

bluefamily said:


> I play the harmonica and the dulcimer and the dogs sing along:cheers:


lol arent u from la? who doesnt play the harmonica in la lol silly cajuns lol or r u a "*******" like nick lol


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

I love music. I can play a few things: clarinet, violin,Keyboards are my favorite, and I just recently started to play the bass guitar.Drums are next!up:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I play drums first,ludwig accent,with dw 5000 double kick pedal..
I play gutiar and bass also and have a marshal half stack,jcm 9000
and 4 12inch speakers cabnet[marshal]for sale for 500$,any takers?


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

cane76 said:


> I play drums first,ludwig accent,with dw 5000 double kick pedal..
> I play gutiar and bass also and have a marshal half stack,jcm 9000
> and 4 12inch speakers cabnet[marshal]for sale for 500$,any takers?


good deal, but i;ll think i'll wait till memorial day sale at guitar center?
what brand guitar do you have?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

At this time i own a fender jazz master,from the late 60's,
a aria hollow body from the 70,s...
But my prefrence has always been jackson and ibanez gutiars..
Unfortunatly im in a ruff position so everything must go....
For the last 13 yrs or so ive been playing live music,put out a record in 99"but just for the love of it,no $$$ to speak of,which really makes it suck,still for the love of it,all is good i guess......


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MX_Bigtime said:


> good deal, but i;ll think i'll wait till memorial day sale at guitar center?
> what brand guitar do you have?


Oh,your from hawthorn,lol..Ive been through that burning hot desart[sp,duh] many times as a youth......


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Does Guitar Hero and Rock Band count? LOL!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can play the clarinet and I can play songs by sound only on the trumpet.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*My boyfriend is a drummer for a metal band. Thats where we got Zildjians name, its the brand of symbols he uses. * :roll:


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

cane76 said:


> Oh,your from hawthorn,lol..Ive been through that burning hot desart[sp,duh] many times as a youth......


its not even that hot here...maybe i'm used to it.
jacksons are my favorites, but theyre pretty expensive..i have and ibanez rgx 35o right now


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*LOL! Even worse!*

Hey Blondie! It is even worse than you think! I am from the moutains of Appalachia! (Roll -Deliverance theme song now!) At least it seems familiar here- and yeah I married a *******! LOL!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ummm.. i've been playing guitar for about 9 years now, i blow wayyyyy 2 much money with it though..lol


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Piano, keyboard and organ. I also play the clarinet and bass clarinet. I used to play with the orchestra.

I have always wanted to play the cello. I just love the sound of it.

Stephanie


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

well look at you miss band. ha ha ha. the only thing i learrned how to play was the Tuba. gotta love making bass notes with your mouth. played in marching band in high school tried the guitar but gave it to the daughter. she doesnt know how to even strum the thing and it still sounds better than me lol


----------



## chrisharding (Jun 26, 2008)

i play the guitar a bit and try to write songs?!?!
http://www.myspace.com/chrisharding1964


----------

